# FS: 2018+ Retrofit HID\LED Headlights to replace the stock halogen headlights!



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2010)

*Nov 18th - Black Friday Sale until Dec 2nd. 

Sale Price $675 for a set, regular was $725!*

For delivery time, we are planning to have the lights here for shipping in early December.

This new version is 100% plug and play, no need to re-wire or code.

As a new feature, we are offering a LED Version for the low beams, these include a built in LED and special projector designed specifically for the LED bulbs. No need to install a HID kit.
So, in this batch, the low beams will be LEDs with a special built in LED projector, not just a LED bulb plugged into a HID projector.

www.becutoparts.com
[/B]


Some of you guys may have read my old add, I'm doing a new one as there was some dated info, etc, that may have affected some people's decisions.

This is probably the best upgrade for lighting on your car if you have the stock halogen headlights.
I believe we are the only company in North America that has figured out how to get these headlights to work like OEM.

Here is a video from one of our partners"






To order:

www.becautoparts.com

Prices are in USD, and items will ship from within North America. 

For Canadian orders, please inquire and I can invoice you in CAD$.

*Features*


Fully plug and play for the North American model of the Tiguan. Has been tested locally.
Bi-xenon projector headlights - functions as both low and primary high beams
Secondary LED High beam in the inner light position
LED DRLs 
Sequential LED turn signals
Only fits cars originally equipped with halogen headlights, does not fit cars with the factory xenon headlights, so no AFS
Error free - no errors on the dash
Coding - some coding is needed to remove the LED DRL flicker when the turn signal is on. Can be done by a VW/Audi shop or if you have a VAG-COM or similar device
Full instructions provided


I was able to get these headlights tested extensively, and here is the feedback from our main tested.

"After all of this the lights work like OEM. DRLs are full brightness in the daytime, DRLs dim when low beams are on and cornering lights work, etc. In the daytime just the DRLs are at full brightness and when the turn signal is on the DRL dims halfway on the side that the turn signal is on. Everything works perfectly."







Low Beams



High Beams



Video

Shows no flickering of the lights once coding is done


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2010)

*August 18th Update*

Tiguan headlights are in stock and ready to ship.

www.becautoparts.com


----------



## jfedele22 (Jun 25, 2019)

*Coding Question*

Just ordered these the other day, super pumped to have the come in. 

Question for the coding,

A. What is the coding that needs to be done? I've searched the other forum but ended up scratching my head a bit.

B. Do you think it can be done with Carista or do I need OBDeleven?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2010)

*Aug 26th Update*

We are having a sale, 5% off any orders over $100 from now till end of Sept 2nd!

www.becautoparts.com


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2010)

jfedele22 said:


> Just ordered these the other day, super pumped to have the come in.
> 
> Question for the coding,
> 
> ...


You should be able to use Carista, as long as you can manually change some of the settings, the coding instructions are provided with the headlights.


----------



## jfedele22 (Jun 25, 2019)

Just have to say, WOW. Totally worth the price, and the three hours of finger cramping. That was a pain to get the bumper off, but at the end of the day I couldn't be happier. Makes it look like a whole new car. Now I just need to sell my old ones lol. I will try to take pictures and maybe a video for reference.


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

jfedele22 said:


> Just have to say, WOW. Totally worth the price, and the three hours of finger cramping. That was a pain to get the bumper off, but at the end of the day I couldn't be happier. Makes it look like a whole new car. Now I just need to sell my old ones lol. I will try to take pictures and maybe a video for reference.


did you have to do any leveling of the headlights or were they pretty spot on?


----------



## jfedele22 (Jun 25, 2019)

They needed to be adjusted upwards but it was pretty simple to do. I can find out what size socket I used and just cranked em just to the proper height. It was very tiny but I had one in my kit luckily.


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

jfedele22 said:


> They needed to be adjusted upwards but it was pretty simple to do. I can find out what size socket I used and just cranked em just to the proper height. It was very tiny but I had one in my kit luckily.


good to know, would love to see pictures of them if you plan on posting some.


----------



## Nfsroadsta2786 (May 5, 2019)

Are there any deals going on for these? And what's the link? The ones posted above are not working.


----------



## jfedele22 (Jun 25, 2019)

I will try to take pictures this weekend! 

If you go to the BEC Autoparts website and click on more headlights they're under that tab. Honestly best money I have ever spent on a mod for my vehicle. They literally turn heads, especially the dynamic turn signals. 

Only thing I'm running into is every now and then my high beams will shut down for a second then pop back on, repeat this for a bit. But like I said, it's only every now and then. Plus Ed is working hard to figure out why.


----------



## joszer (May 1, 2016)

I ended up installing my new BEC headlights on my Tig. The fit and finish is just like OEM! Really helped make the car look much more premium. The install was very straight forward, I was able to pull off the bumper in less than 30 minutes taking my time.


----------



## Rtdave87 (May 14, 2019)

joszer said:


> I ended up installing my new BEC headlights on my Tig. The fit and finish is just like OEM! Really helped make the car look much more premium. The install was very straight forward, I was able to pull off the bumper in less than 30 minutes taking my time.


I did you have to take it to the dealership to recalibrate the front bumper sensors? 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## joszer (May 1, 2016)

Rtdave87 said:


> I did you have to take it to the dealership to recalibrate the front bumper sensors?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


I did not, I don't know why people were saying that that needed to happen. 

I have an RS3 and I've removed the bumper three times for an intercooler and other various reasons and I never had to recalibrate the bumper sensors or the Cruise Control Radar. 

Everything works just as it should.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2010)

*October 4th Update*

We still have several sets in stock, its a new shipment.

The internal wiring has been updated, so there are no error codes and no need to do any coding.

Any questions, let me know.

They are ready to ship.

www.becautoparts.com


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> *October 4th Update*
> 
> We still have several sets in stock, its a new shipment.
> 
> ...


please stop tempting me.... I don't want to have to explain to my wife why headlights are showing up at our place haha


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2010)

DanSan said:


> please stop tempting me.... I don't want to have to explain to my wife why headlights are showing up at our place haha


Just say it is for safety reasons!!

Lighting is improved a lot, so its a not a bad excuse!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2010)

*Oct 21st Update
*
Headlights are in stock, and ready to ship.

Here is a video from one of our partners.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H1USreXegl8

www.becautoparts.com


----------



## dresdent (Oct 18, 2019)

DanSan said:


> please stop tempting me.... I don't want to have to explain to my wife why headlights are showing up at our place haha


UPS was outside my house when my wife pulled up... she saw the box... lol.


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

dresdent said:


> UPS was outside my house when my wife pulled up... she saw the box... lol.


----------



## Drumm (Oct 27, 2019)

Just pulled the trigger on this. Can’t wait!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rtdave87 (May 14, 2019)

Did anyone who installed these have to recalibrate the sensors after removing the bumper? 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dresdent (Oct 18, 2019)

I have these installed now and notice every little bump I see the lights "bounce" the internal housing isn't secured in place. Is this normal? Also check out my light pattern, should I adjust this?









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ochef (Jul 13, 2017)

What have you heard about this style? Is this legit? Will you be buying these for your stock?


----------



## m_catovic (May 31, 2015)

I was looking at the installation guide and I noticed the ballasts are located what appears to be the bottom of the headlight. Does this mean that if one of the ballasts were to fail the entire bumper and headlight would need to be removed to replace that? I've had tons of bad luck with HID ballasts and I'm a bit skeptical about that part. I would love to pull the trigger on these but I'm a bit worried about the DRL or ballasts failing and having to go through the entire installation process again. Also I'm no mechanic, but the bumper removal/installation guide is confusing as hell with some details missing so this would be quite the first time project for me.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2010)

m_catovic said:


> I was looking at the installation guide and I noticed the ballasts are located what appears to be the bottom of the headlight. Does this mean that if one of the ballasts were to fail the entire bumper and headlight would need to be removed to replace that? I've had tons of bad luck with HID ballasts and I'm a bit skeptical about that part. I would love to pull the trigger on these but I'm a bit worried about the DRL or ballasts failing and having to go through the entire installation process again. Also I'm no mechanic, but the bumper removal/installation guide is confusing as hell with some details missing so this would be quite the first time project for me.


Hi

The ballast location is on the bottom, this is the same as found on most OEM Xenon headlights from VW/Audi. You can always fit LED bulbs into the lights instead and this way, you can access it through the low beam cover.

We received the instructions for removing the headlights right from the VW Service Manual.

In terms of quality, the LED controllers and ballasts are all very good, you should not have issues with it for a long time.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2010)

*Nov 15th Update*

BLACK FRIDAY - SALE to NOV 30th

Big discounts on most of our products!!

Our new batch of headlights will be here in the last week of November. Get your's now before they sell out.

We had updated the wiring so it is a plug and play install, no error codes on the dash, and no flickering lights. Plus no need to do any mandatory coding.

www.becautoparts.com


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> *Nov 15th Update*
> 
> BLACK FRIDAY - SALE to NOV 30th
> 
> ...


checked the website, are the tiguan headlights included in this promo at all? A bunch of the other lights on the page show some sort of savings and remember the tiguan headlights were always in the mid 600's.


----------



## uebele23 (Nov 10, 2019)

DanSan said:


> checked the website, are the tiguan headlights included in this promo at all? A bunch of the other lights on the page show some sort of savings and remember the tiguan headlights were always in the mid 600's.


Also curious...I’ve been waiting to purchase to see if they would drop next week during the Black Friday sales. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

DanSan said:


> checked the website, are the tiguan headlights included in this promo at all? A bunch of the other lights on the page show some sort of savings and remember the tiguan headlights were always in the mid 600's.


I think they were $665 since August. Now they are $635 so there you go, a discount


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

OEMplusCC said:


> I think they were $665 since August. Now they are $635 so there you go, a discount


Yeah, i just pulled the cached versions of the page and they were $665. A small discount but nothing like the other options they offer so all good.


----------



## uebele23 (Nov 10, 2019)

DanSan said:


> Yeah, i just pulled the cached versions of the page and they were $665. A small discount but nothing like the other options they offer so all good.


Now let’s get that to $600 so I can pickup these and sell the stocks!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## venom1000 (Nov 26, 2019)

How to get a Canadian $ Invoice ? 
Do I have to buy some bulbs or not ? Thanks


----------



## kicnit (Jul 11, 2018)

Just ordered mine. Cannot wait to transform my wife’s car. Loved this lights since we picked the car up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m_catovic (May 31, 2015)

joszer said:


> I ended up installing my new BEC headlights on my Tig. The fit and finish is just like OEM! Really helped make the car look much more premium. The install was very straight forward, I was able to pull off the bumper in less than 30 minutes taking my time.



Any special considerations to take note of during the install or removing the bumper that you ran in to? I'm taking mine to get installed Friday at a small local restoration and collision body shop. I was just gonna give them a heads up about the parking sensors along the bottom and the ACC module behind the VW emblem that they would need to disconnect.


----------



## m_catovic (May 31, 2015)

Just got these installed and WOW! They look wayyy better in person! It cost me $150 to have them installed at a local restoration and body shop. They didn't take the bumper off all the way or unplug anything to install them either. They unscrewed everything and pulled the bumper slightly forward having it sit on a stand. I'm not sure if it was on this thread or another where someone said the cornering lights no longer work with these installed. I can confirm cornering lights DO WORK where the fog lights turn on as your turn the steering wheel or turn on the indicator. I also did not have ACC re-calibrated. Everything appears to be just fine as it is picking up cars at a far distance and parking sensors seem to be ok as well. 10000% recommend this buy!!!

Cornering lights as wheels turn: https://streamable.com/2mxks
Cornering lights with indicator: https://streamable.com/8iwed


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

m_catovic said:


> Just got these installed and WOW! They look wayyy better in person! It cost me $150 to have them installed at a local restoration and body shop. They didn't take the bumper off all the way or unplug anything to install them either. They unscrewed everything and pulled the bumper slightly forward having it sit on a stand. I'm not sure if it was on this thread or another where someone said the cornering lights no longer work with these installed. I can confirm cornering lights DO WORK where the fog lights turn on as your turn the steering wheel or turn on the indicator. I also did not have ACC re-calibrated. Everything appears to be just fine as it is picking up cars at a far distance and parking sensors seem to be ok as well. 10000% recommend this buy!!!


do you know if they did any leveling of the lights or just plugged them in, screwed them down and sent you on your way? btw they look awesome, im super jealous - i need to grab these when they come back in stock


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

m_catovic said:


> Just got these installed and WOW! They look wayyy better in person! It cost me $150 to have them installed at a local restoration and body shop. They didn't take the bumper off all the way or unplug anything to install them either. They unscrewed everything and pulled the bumper slightly forward having it sit on a stand. I'm not sure if it was on this thread or another where someone said the cornering lights no longer work with these installed. I can confirm cornering lights DO WORK where the fog lights turn on as your turn the steering wheel or turn on the indicator. I also did not have ACC re-calibrated. Everything appears to be just fine as it is picking up cars at a far distance and parking sensors seem to be ok as well. 10000% recommend this buy!!!
> 
> Cornering lights as wheels turn: https://streamable.com/2mxks
> Cornering lights with indicator: https://streamable.com/8iwed


Now just need dynamic side wings to match your new headlights. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m_catovic (May 31, 2015)

DanSan said:


> do you know if they did any leveling of the lights or just plugged them in, screwed them down and sent you on your way? btw they look awesome, im super jealous - i need to grab these when they come back in stock


Honestly I'm not sure. I was so excited when I went to pick the car up I forgot to ask. I haven't been flashed by oncoming traffic at all yet and I can definitely see the road illuminated pretty far. But I want to say they probably did just put them on and sent me on my way. Eyeballing it on my garage compared to the stock lights the cutoff line looks to be pretty close to what was before. I say they probably didn't level them because my driver side beam is slightly lower than the passenger side. I'll post pictures tomorrow or the day after since I plan to make them both level.




Reihenmotor5 said:


> Now just need dynamic side wings to match your new headlights.


I'll probably pick up a pair towards the end of winter and do it myself to have them match. I'm just worried about having one faster than the other and being out of sync.


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

m_catovic said:


> Honestly I'm not sure. I was so excited when I went to pick the car up I forgot to ask. I haven't been flashed by oncoming traffic at all yet and I can definitely see the road illuminated pretty far. But I want to say they probably did just put them on and sent me on my way. Eyeballing it on my garage compared to the stock lights the cutoff line looks to be pretty close to what was before. I say they probably didn't level them because my driver side beam is slightly lower than the passenger side. I'll post pictures tomorrow or the day after since I plan to make them both level.


sounds good! glad they worked out for ya. I believe the drivers side is supposed to be lower so it doesn't blind oncoming traffic.


----------



## m_catovic (May 31, 2015)

DanSan said:


> sounds good! glad they worked out for ya. I believe the drivers side is supposed to be lower so it doesn't blind oncoming traffic.


I remember hearing something about that when I originally looked into leveling headlights but I can’t find the article I read. Some say the driver’s is lower to not blind oncoming traffic, while others say the passenger’s side is higher to illuminate road signs. I also could have read that somewhere here. But before I got this kit I replaced the stock halogen lights with HIDs and I have pictures showing that the driver side and passenger side halogen lights came level from the factory. So idk... I just want to see the best without blinding anyone.


----------



## m_catovic (May 31, 2015)

Here are some photos comparing beam patterns. The two videos show the additional cornering light that turns on when you use the indicator. It illuminates the sides very well! Ignore the slight flicker, that can't be seen in person and must be the camera's refresh rate fighting.

Left:https://streamable.com/bou6u
Right: https://streamable.com/ztib5


----------



## fatdubs fatman (Mar 20, 2002)

Have had mine installed for about 3 months now and love them. So much better light and beam pattern. Had my VW mechanic install them in about hour & 20min. Even thru in a set of DEAuto fog lights and really great lighting power with both set ups. I don't notice very much bounce if any headlight movement. Really happy with the purchase soo far!


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

m_catovic said:


> Here are some photos comparing beam patterns. The two videos show the additional cornering light that turns on when you use the indicator. It illuminates the sides very well! Ignore the slight flicker, that can't be seen in person and must be the camera's refresh rate fighting.


damn the beam cutoffs on the BEC's are clean!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

By chance anyone have what the proper left hand drive cutoff should look like when projected on a wall for LED headlights? Looks like the BEC is correct, but want to confirm. 

I think I saw someone post it, but for the life of me can’t find it. Asking since a fair amount of people have mentioned lights have come set low from factory and 1 turn seems to resolve that issue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

I've got a set of these on back order and I could not be more excited! The OEM halogens are just disrespectful to the rest of the R-Line aesthetic lol


----------



## haunted reality (Apr 18, 2001)

bobbysanders22 said:


> I've got a set of these on back order and I could not be more excited! The OEM halogens are just disrespectful to the rest of the R-Line aesthetic lol


Just ordered mine too, I am excited to see them as well. It will be a long wait until later next month once they come in! I also found a local shop who can install them for me.


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

haunted reality said:


> Just ordered mine too, I am excited to see them as well. It will be a long wait until later next month once they come in! I also found a local shop who can install them for me.


I'll probably tackle them myself in the garage and just find someone with OBD or VAGCOM to code them. I've taken off a few bumpers in the past, I'd imagine it won't be too terrible with an extra set of hands to help. Did a set on my wife's GLI years ago, luckily no bumper removal required there and that was a breeze.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

bobbysanders22 said:


> just find someone with OBD or VAGCOM to code them.


I think the latest revisions do not require any coding changes anymore. Check with BEC


----------



## m_catovic (May 31, 2015)

OEMplusCC said:


> I think the latest revisions do not require any coding changes anymore. Check with BEC


Can confirm- no coding was required for my install. It was plug and play.


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

m_catovic said:


> Can confirm- no coding was required for my install. It was plug and play.


Well my day has been made then! Hell yes!


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

m_catovic said:


> Here are some photos comparing beam patterns. The two videos show the additional cornering light that turns on when you use the indicator. It illuminates the sides very well! Ignore the slight flicker, that can't be seen in person and must be the camera's refresh rate fighting.
> 
> Left:https://streamable.com/bou6u
> Right: https://streamable.com/ztib5


Look at the no glare Deautoled claims.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2010)

*Feb 14, 2020*

We received a new shipment of headlights.

www.becautoparts.com


----------



## blipsnack (Jan 25, 2020)

Can you remove the upper headlight trim/bezel on these BEC headlights? I'd like to replace it with the all chrome/silver upper trim/bezel from the SEL model instead of the silver/black ones that come on the BEC.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

blipsnack said:


> Can you remove the upper headlight trim/bezel on these BEC headlights? I'd like to replace it with the all chrome/silver upper trim/bezel from the SEL model instead of the silver/black ones that come on the BEC.


Wrap it in chrome vinyl wrap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

Mine came in yesterday, can't wait to get them in over the weekend. Bought a roll of 3m Gloss Black vinyl to wrap the top bar of my grille in black to match these lights, very excited to ditch the halogens finally.


----------



## haunted reality (Apr 18, 2001)

Got mine in this shipment and got them installed today. I'm out testing them at night, so far so good!









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## haunted reality (Apr 18, 2001)

Here they are at night, the cut-off is sharp and I am getting used to it, been a number of years since I had HID lights. I was worried they may not be aimed high enough, do they look good?


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

Got mine in this weekend, super happy with the look of these.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2010)

*March 6th Update*

We sold out locally of these headlights, we have a couple sets still in stock overseas, and available.

Unortunately, we need to charge alot more due to the high cost of shipping. Anyone with the lights know, what a large and heavy box it is.

www.becautoparts.com


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

Noooo, just as I was getting ready to order a set. Damn.


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

ouch - they went up $100 - guess no headlights for me


----------



## mattsoft (Aug 3, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> *March 6th Update*
> 
> We sold out locally of these headlights, we have a couple sets still in stock overseas, and available.
> 
> ...



Any idea when more will be back in stock? Thanks!


----------



## Tiguan2.0 (Mar 25, 2020)

When will you have more at the discounted price?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2010)

*March 31st Update*

*We are out of stock, and have difficulty shipping any parts over due to logistics issues, so we are shutting down for now.
So, we are not taking any new orders.

After this Pandemic is over, we will evaluate and see how it goes.

Thank you all for your support.

Ed*


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> *March 31st Update*
> 
> *We are out of stock, and have difficulty shipping any parts over due to logistics issues, so we are shutting down for now.
> So, we are not taking any new orders.
> ...


Good luck, hopefully the stock starts to replenish soon. I’ll be ready to order when you have them in stock.


----------



## chicityvw (Apr 22, 2020)

Hi all,

I am new to the forum and I recently purchased these headlights for my 2020 SEL Tiguan and they work good so far. One thing I did notice is that when you have the amber lights on and the low/high beams on, the DRL will turn off which is different from how they functioned in the advertised video on BEC website and from the OEM’s they were based on. I purchased the headlights back in Feb from BMP tuning and recently emailed them about this observation and they told me that there was a recent wiring change that causes the DRL to turn off regardless of the low/high beams being on/off. Does anyone know of any coding solution that can be done with OBDeleven to correct this issue?


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Here’s a video I made to show how nice these lights are. Too bad they’re discontinued temporarily. I’ve had mine since December of 2018. They’re great. https://youtu.be/9e3gCGCPgAk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmarks124 (Apr 28, 2020)

*Anyone want to part with theres?*

Looking to buy but Ed doesnt sell them right now.
Does anyone have a pair they sitting in the garage?
Need cash?
Let me know 
Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2010)

*May 18th Update*

Finally, we have a new shipment of parts arriving at the end of this month!

As a new feature, we are offering a LED Version for the low beams, these include a built in LED and special projector designed specifically for the LED bulbs. No need to install a HID kit.

So, in this batch, the low beams will be LEDs with a special built in LED projector, not just a LED bulb plugged into a HID projector.

To order:

www.becautoparts.com


----------



## uebele23 (Nov 10, 2019)

Ed, does the new low beam housing support traditional LED bulbs should the supplied bulb burn out? Or is this custom to the assembly and any bulb replacement would need to be through you.


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

How much more are the LED versions? I don't see the option on the website?


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

RocknRolla said:


> How much more are the LED versions? I don't see the option on the website?


i think they are only selling the LED option. these were like $600 or so when originally released


----------



## blueimp (Sep 5, 2019)

RocknRolla said:


> How much more are the LED versions? I don't see the option on the website?


https://www.becautoparts.com/collections/headlights/products/2018-vw-tiguan-hid-led-headlights


----------



## mynewtiguan (Nov 2, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> *May 18th Update*
> 
> Finally, we have a new shipment of parts arriving at the end of this month!
> 
> ...


Any coding required with these new LED versions or are they going to be plug and play?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2010)

mynewtiguan said:


> Any coding required with these new LED versions or are they going to be plug and play?


100% plug and play.


----------



## olisiwk (Dec 18, 2015)

How is this product holding up for everyone? Browsing around for some options on swapping out my headlights.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

olisiwk said:


> How is this product holding up for everyone? Browsing around for some options on swapping out my headlights.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’ve had mine since December 2018. No issues. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## olisiwk (Dec 18, 2015)

D3Audi said:


> I’ve had mine since December 2018. No issues.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you have to do any coding? On the website it says no coding required then it says minor coding required. Just wanted to make sure as I may not have access to vagcom


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

olisiwk said:


> Did you have to do any coding? On the website it says no coding required then it says minor coding required. Just wanted to make sure as I may not have access to vagcom
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The first batch of headlights required coding (late 2018). The current ones that Ed sells don’t require coding. Plug and play. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patriot3g (Aug 1, 2015)

Does anybody have a write up on how to remove the bumper cover? I just ordered these but I’m terrified I’ll mess up my paint 

My car goes into the shop on the 20th to have a scratch repaired and I was going to have this done then, but I doubt they’ll arrive by then. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## olisiwk (Dec 18, 2015)

D3Audi said:


> The first batch of headlights required coding (late 2018). The current ones that Ed sells don’t require coding. Plug and play.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swedespeed7 (Jul 6, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> 100% plug and play.


Hi Edward, when can I place an order for these again?


----------



## patriot3g (Aug 1, 2015)

swedespeed7 said:


> Hi Edward, when can I place an order for these again?


He just sent me an email and he’s fresh out till August. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtygovnuh (Jun 23, 2020)

Does anyone have any info on the newer LED version? Is it just an LED bulb in the same projector or some type of integrated LED/projector combo? I really wanted to run a D3S setup in these and am hoping the LED bulbs can just be removed and real HIDs installed.


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

dirtygovnuh said:


> Does anyone have any info on the newer LED version? Is it just an LED bulb in the same projector or some type of integrated LED/projector combo? I really wanted to run a D3S setup in these and am hoping the LED bulbs can just be removed and real HIDs installed.


From their website:

"we are offering a LED Version for the low beams, these include a built in LED and special projector designed specifically for the LED bulbs. No need to install a HID kit"


----------



## dirtygovnuh (Jun 23, 2020)

DanSan said:


> From their website:
> 
> "we are offering a LED Version for the low beams, these include a built in LED and special projector designed specifically for the LED bulbs. No need to install a HID kit"


I saw that as well but wanted someone to chime in that has these. Looking at the picture the back of the LED bulb looks to be just like any other LED bulb out there. See the picture below of the BEC headlight vs a generic LED bulb. I just have a hard time believing these have a completely redesigned projector for an LED bulb.


----------



## bateau (Jun 16, 2013)

D3Audi said:


> The first batch of headlights required coding (late 2018). The current ones that Ed sells don’t require coding. Plug and play.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a set from the first batch (Sept 2018), which I haven’t installed yet. Can you PM me with what is needed to make them operate without throwing warning lights or flickering? From the old thread it looks like coding and maybe wiring mod is required?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2010)

*July 14th Update*

Our new shipment of lights will be here in approx first week of August.

In terms of a different projector, it is different, specifically designed for LEDs rather than HIDs. Optics are different between the two.


www.becautoparts.com


----------



## simsimtiggy (Jul 19, 2020)

*Led brand*

Does anything know what brand of led chips these are using, if they are branded at all?


----------



## D0va210 (Jul 27, 2020)

I have a set for sale for $600, was going to install them on my wife's Tiguan but we might be trading soon for a bigger SUV.


----------



## kanguru (Aug 7, 2020)

Hi Edward,

Does your current available kit still plug & play? Also, does the kit require re calibration etc?


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

It's August! When are these slated to be in hand and available for shipping?


----------



## patriot3g (Aug 1, 2015)

mattchow said:


> It's August! When are these slated to be in hand and available for shipping?


I got an email that said mine shipped last week, but the UPS tracking hasn’t moved yet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

patriot3g said:


> I got an email that said mine shipped last week, but the UPS tracking hasn’t moved yet
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hmm, sounds like a label was made but nothing has actually been shipped yet. im impatient af


----------



## patriot3g (Aug 1, 2015)

mattchow said:


> hmm, sounds like a label was made but nothing has actually been shipped yet. im impatient af


Me too. I’ve waited all summer for these 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haunted reality (Apr 18, 2001)

mattchow said:


> hmm, sounds like a label was made but nothing has actually been shipped yet. im impatient af


If it helps it was the same for me then the lights showed up and still showed not shipped yet. Hopefully yours is the same way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patriot3g (Aug 1, 2015)

haunted reality said:


> If it helps it was the same for me then the lights showed up and still showed not shipped yet. Hopefully yours is the same way.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It’s been 8 days so hopefully 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmarks124 (Apr 28, 2020)

Sammmmmmmmeeeee


----------



## Jmarks124 (Apr 28, 2020)

i stood by the front door for an hour yesterday hoping this happened.
no bueno


----------



## patriot3g (Aug 1, 2015)

I just called UPS and they still don't have possession of the packages, the labels were made August 4th...

...I emailed Ed, hopefully he gets back to me. I made an appointment to get these installed today, since UPS said they would be here by the 12th when the label was created. lol


----------



## patriot3g (Aug 1, 2015)

Update from Ed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patriot3g (Aug 1, 2015)

Still nothing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

Damn. I ordered a set today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rayjpep1 (Aug 7, 2020)

Same here, ordered through BMP tuning 14 days ago. 

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rayjpep1 (Aug 7, 2020)

rayjpep1 said:


> Same here, ordered through BMP tuning 14 days ago.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


update: shipped and for delivery on 9/2 

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmarks124 (Apr 28, 2020)

Mine arrived today. Took me 2 hours to do it solo. Black headlight vinyl for the blinkers. Black 3m for the chrome trim. Pretty happy overall. Like the extra light for when you use your turn signal. Thought I messed up the install at first. 
Good purchase


----------



## robbery85 (Dec 10, 2016)

Jmarks124 said:


> Mine arrived today. Took me 2 hours to do it solo. Black headlight vinyl for the blinkers. Black 3m for the chrome trim. Pretty happy overall. Like the extra light for when you use your turn signal. Thought I messed up the install at first.
> Good purchase


What tools did you need for install/bumper removal?


----------



## Jmarks124 (Apr 28, 2020)

[/QUOTE]

What tools did you need for install/bumper removal?[/QUOTE]

Just a torx set. 
I use magnet ones for my drill and I have a ratchet set for the areas where drill doesn’t fit. 
I forget which torx I used but it was only 2 sizes for the whole job. 
I marked where everything came out so reinstall was a breeze. Used painters tape the mark the different screw locations. 
The ONLY tough one was the screw that holds the bottom bumper to the top part of the bumper. Drill doesn’t fit in there. Once that’s out you can pull all the plastic push tabs out and the bumper comes off easily. 
There’s a good video on YouTube so you can see the process before you start. If I had two people it would have taken an hour max. Let me know if you need any help.


----------



## Jmarks124 (Apr 28, 2020)

https://youtu.be/i4dlRVBUyZs 

New set doesn’t required harnesses. So it’s plug and play 100%


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

What tools did you need for install/bumper removal?[/QUOTE]

Just a torx set. 
I use magnet ones for my drill and I have a ratchet set for the areas where drill doesn’t fit. 
I forget which torx I used but it was only 2 sizes for the whole job. 
I marked where everything came out so reinstall was a breeze. Used painters tape the mark the different screw locations. 
The ONLY tough one was the screw that holds the bottom bumper to the top part of the bumper. Drill doesn’t fit in there. Once that’s out you can pull all the plastic push tabs out and the bumper comes off easily. 
There’s a good video on YouTube so you can see the process before you start. If I had two people it would have taken an hour max. Let me know if you need any help.[/QUOTE]

All you need are T25 and T30. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robbery85 (Dec 10, 2016)

Jmarks124 said:


> https://youtu.be/i4dlRVBUyZs
> 
> New set doesn’t required harnesses. So it’s plug and play 100%


:thumbup::thumbup: Awesome! Thanks guys.


----------



## patriot3g (Aug 1, 2015)

Well I was super excited about finally getting my lights, got my bumper tore off....and noticed I got two left side lights. What a beautiful end to summer and my dream of having better headlights.


----------



## stormTrooperIG (Jul 6, 2020)

patriot3g said:


> Well I was super excited about finally getting my lights, got my bumper tore off....and noticed I got two left side lights. What a beautiful end to summer and my dream of having better headlights.


omg what a huge face palm moment, are they going to send you the right side? They should overnight it at this point.


----------



## Jmarks124 (Apr 28, 2020)

stormTrooperIG said:


> omg what a huge face palm moment, are they going to send you the right side? They should overnight it at this point.


UGHHHHHHHHH
I would be so pissed.
Sorry you gotta deal with that.


----------



## patriot3g (Aug 1, 2015)

I haven’t got a response yet. I hope so. I’m furloughed from a railroad and I should be called back any day...they don’t give days off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

patriot3g said:


> I haven’t got a response yet. I hope so. I’m furloughed from a railroad and I should be called back any day...they don’t give days off.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So who got shipped two right sides?


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

Oh no. Mine were delivered today. I fly back home tomorrow, I’ll make sure I don’t have two right side lights. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patriot3g (Aug 1, 2015)

No idea. Hopefully they check the boxes before tearing the car apart 

Ed responded and is making it right. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

patriot3g said:


> No idea. Hopefully they check the boxes before tearing the car apart
> 
> Ed responded and is making it right.
> 
> ...


Got mine today, both boxes have stickers that say “LH” which scared me, but I got a left and a right. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patriot3g (Aug 1, 2015)

Apparently it’s A and B for the left and right side. The LH sticker doesn’t mean anything I guess lol










Ed expedited the correct light, gave me shipping label for the extra one, and $75.00 dollar refund. Hopefully I can get them back in the car before I return to my hellish work life lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

patriot3g said:


> Apparently it’s A and B for the left and right side. The LH sticker doesn’t mean anything I guess lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. That’s great they made it right. I’m doing my install tonight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patriot3g (Aug 1, 2015)

Jadams871 said:


> Nice. That’s great they made it right. I’m doing my install tonight.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let me know how it goes! It’s a little daunting. My 65 Beetle is less scary to work on 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

patriot3g said:


> Let me know how it goes! It’s a little daunting. My 65 Beetle is less scary to work on
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It actually isn’t bad. There’s a few videos online. I did it because I couldn’t get the DeautoKey LED bulbs in without removing the housing. Their lights aren’t great. I’ve bought a lot from them and the Tiguan LED’s are by far the worst. I scrapped that plan and bought these. Just take your time.


----------



## patriot3g (Aug 1, 2015)

I agree with the other bulbs. Better to do it right the first time and be happy. I still need to get my fog light bulbs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

patriot3g said:


> I agree with the other bulbs. Better to do it right the first time and be happy. I still need to get my fog light bulbs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I bought those at the same time and did both together. They’re great. The beam pattern is so crisp. But the H7’s in the low beam were bad. I kept messing with the right side to get it right (didn’t wanna blind people) and it popped back out of the housing. I figured if I’m ripping it apart again, I’m only doing it once more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

LH = Left Hand Drive

?


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

jonese said:


> LH = Left Hand Drive
> 
> ?


That makes sense. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

Question for anyone else that has completed the install, how do you adjust them? I’m not seeing any adjustment screws 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

Jadams871 said:


> Question for anyone else that has completed the install, how do you adjust them? I’m not seeing any adjustment screws
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stormTrooperIG (Jul 6, 2020)

Jadams871 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can find the answers on page 3 of this document;

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Q1_eDP7O2VLN-LJiKq2dqWBFI_eoY5lj/view


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

stormTrooperIG said:


> You can find the answers on page 3 of this document;
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Q1_eDP7O2VLN-LJiKq2dqWBFI_eoY5lj/view


Thank you. I thought that looked like the adjuster, but I wasn’t positive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

patriot3g said:


> I agree with the other bulbs. Better to do it right the first time and be happy. I still need to get my fog light bulbs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



















Installed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patriot3g (Aug 1, 2015)

Jadams871 said:


> Installed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! Hopefully Wednesday I can get mine done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

It’s amazing how much headlights change the car. The stock halogen lights make the car look like it’s from 2008


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

patriot3g said:


> Nice! Hopefully Wednesday I can get mine done.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good luck, just take your time. Only took me like an hour and a half, but I’ve had it all apart before. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

D3Audi said:


> It’s amazing how much headlights change the car. The stock halogen lights make the car look like it’s from 2008
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Truth. The increased lighting is definitely worth it, but the style they add is just amazing. Looks like a completely different car. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmarks124 (Apr 28, 2020)

I love mine. But I think we can all agree that they are not OEM quality. Having said that, has anyone wrapped the lens in front of the lights? I wrapped everything else on the headlights. I’m wondering if a clear vinyl could help from cracks, weathering, etc.


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

Ok. I found the instructions in one of the boxes. But my left side doesn’t move. Up or down. Is there any other way? It’s way low right now. The beam is maybe only 10 feet in front of me. It’s bad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

This is ridiculous. I scrapped the DeautoKey LED’s because the beam pattern sucked, but this worse
I got the driver side where I want it, but the passenger side doesn’t move.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Check to see if you can move the projector around when you reach in from behind. (Specifically, can you raise the projector up and down with your hand when reaching in while the dust cap is off)

It’s possible the adjustment is broken and projector is disconnected. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patriot3g (Aug 1, 2015)

Ugh. I hope I don’t have these issues  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

D3Audi said:


> Check to see if you can move the projector around when you reach in from behind. (Specifically, can you raise the projector up and down with your hand when reaching in while the dust cap is off)
> 
> It’s possible the adjustment is broken and projector is disconnected.
> 
> ...


I’ll check that tomorrow. Thanks. I emailed Ed. Hopefully it’s something that I can fix myself. We’ll see. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rayjpep1 (Aug 7, 2020)

I installed them today, didn't take the bumper off fully. I sat the bumper down on a small bench. The hardest part was pulling the driver side harness off the stock headlight. I really had to forcefully pry and wiggle them out multiple times. It felt like the old tabs got stuck. It snapped easily on the new headlight though. Another thing is that, I'm getting an error on my front assist stating that it is not available. I'm thinking I might have pulled a sensor wiring or harness when I sat the bumper down or when I was pulling hard on the driver side harness. Anyone experiences this? I don't really care for the front assist function, any way to disable them through OBD coding? Do I need to have the dealer recalibrate them?









Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## patriot3g (Aug 1, 2015)

rayjpep1 said:


> I installed them today, didn't take the bumper off fully. I sat the bumper down on a small bench. The hardest part was pulling the driver side harness off the stock headlight. I really had to forcefully pry and wiggle them out multiple times. It felt like the old tabs got stuck. It snapped easily on the new headlight though. Another thing is that, I'm getting an error on my front assist stating that it is not available. I'm thinking I might have pulled a sensor wiring or harness when I sat the bumper down or when I was pulling hard on the driver side harness. Anyone experiences this? I don't really care for the front assist function, any way to disable them through OBD coding? Do I need to have the dealer recalibrate them?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You might have unplugged the radar behind the VW emblem. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmarks124 (Apr 28, 2020)

Yea the one cable going to the middle of the bumper must have come undone. 
Also those harnesses are super easy to release. You have to push the plug and harness together then unlatched.


----------



## rayjpep1 (Aug 7, 2020)

patriot3g said:


> You might have unplugged the radar behind the VW emblem.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Will try that out, thanks!

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rayjpep1 (Aug 7, 2020)

Jmarks124 said:


> Yea the one cable going to the middle of the bumper must have come undone.
> Also those harnesses are super easy to release. You have to push the plug and harness together then unlatched.


The passenger harness was super easy but for some reason the driver side gave me a problem. I did it that way but wouldn't give, so just had to pry it off forcefully. 

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rayjpep1 (Aug 7, 2020)

Jmarks124 said:


> Yea the one cable going to the middle of the bumper must have come undone.


Do you guys know if I can access this harness by just removing the grill and not the entire bumper? 

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## robbery85 (Dec 10, 2016)

rayjpep1 said:


> Jmarks124 said:
> 
> 
> > Yea the one cable going to the middle of the bumper must have come undone.
> ...


Yes. Just remove the grille. The harness is behind it. Here’s a video. 

https://youtu.be/rf7DvELsIiU


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

rayjpep1 said:


> Do you guys know if I can access this harness by just removing the grill and not the entire bumper?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


You should be able to. Mine has a lot of slack. I didn’t entirely remove the bumper either. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laundryeater (Nov 18, 2005)

*Labor Day Weekend Install*

<a href="https://ibb.co/v3Z1RZr"><img src="https://i.ibb.co/6HgYLgp/62110071552-DD78-BBB4-BB37-4815-9-AE7-74-A15-F24-AF7-E.jpg" alt="62110071552-DD78-BBB4-BB37-4815-9-AE7-74-A15-F24-AF7-E" border="0"></a> <a href="https://ibb.co/9WbYSDZ"><img src="https://i.ibb.co/89r8tCY/62111010287-32254-D4-A-F5-EE-4940-80-F4-4-F9-B700-F88-FE.jpg" alt="62111010287-32254-D4-A-F5-EE-4940-80-F4-4-F9-B700-F88-FE" border="0"></a>

What I like:
Wasn't too bad to install these, I only disconnected the wiring to the radar/emblem in the grill and partially removed the bumper so I would not have to disconnect the proximity sensors. I used the headlight packaging to rest the bumper while I worked. Make sure you don't jump any tabs when putting the bumper back on or you will go crazy trying to align everything!
The headlights are very very bright and noticeably improved the rate people got out of my way in the fast lane!
The design fits in really well with the rest of the stock trim.
The cornering lights are a nice touch.

What I don't like:
A couple of the threads very easily stripped so I added nylon locking nuts to sturdy them up.
The quality of the lights could be better. I noticed specks/scratches on the internal parts of the projectors but they don't seem to affect light output.
My credit card was charged on July 21st for these lights. They did not ship until August 25th and then arrived on September 2nd in North Carolina. This amount of time is way too long to be hanging on to my money when the item hasn't even shipped yet.

I will say that for the money I would recommend these lights and I'm very happy with the appearance and the output. These should have come with the SEL trim level at the very least.


----------



## patriot3g (Aug 1, 2015)

Finally got these installed. Took about an hour and half and wasn’t as bad as I figured it would be. Didn’t take the bumper all the way off. Tonight I’ll try to get them adjusted and take some pics. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SpoolPls (Dec 1, 2014)

Ordered them on August 31st and received them on September 9th. They look great and I'm excited to put them on. Thanks everyone for providing feedback on the install, it sounds like the way to go is to just partially remove the bumper.

Side note, when I'm holding the whole assembly in my hands and move it around slowly, it sounds like something is loose inside...both sides make the same sound. I'm hoping that's normal, because they look to be in perfect shape otherwise.


----------



## patriot3g (Aug 1, 2015)

SpoolPls said:


> Ordered them on August 31st and received them on September 9th. They look great and I'm excited to put them on. Thanks everyone for providing feedback on the install, it sounds like the way to go is to just partially remove the bumper.
> 
> Side note, when I'm holding the whole assembly in my hands and move it around slowly, it sounds like something is loose inside...both sides make the same sound. I'm hoping that's normal, because they look to be in perfect shape otherwise.


Mine did that as well, I believe it’s wire connectors in the back of the housing. When I took the covers off some of the wiring is just flopping around with heat shrinked connections. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

Got mine on Tuesday, glad I waited to order, but not so long that they went back out of stock. hopefully will be installing Sunday morning.


----------



## SpoolPls (Dec 1, 2014)

patriot3g said:


> Mine did that as well, I believe it’s wire connectors in the back of the housing. When I took the covers off some of the wiring is just flopping around with heat shrinked connections.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for making me feel better! I didn't open them, but was tempted to.

Install was a breeze (sorry, she needs a wash). Leaving the bottom of the bumper secured made things quick and easy with just one person. As mentioned above, I used some of the packing material from the new lights (foam in my case, as the R-line bumper sits a bit lower) under the bumper to help support it.


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

SpoolPls said:


> Thanks for making me feel better! I didn't open them, but was tempted to.
> 
> Install was a breeze (sorry, she needs a wash). Leaving the bottom of the bumper secured made things quick and easy with just one person. As mentioned above, I used some of the packing material from the new lights (foam in my case, as the R-line bumper sits a bit lower) under the bumper to help support it.


Yeah. I really don’t see why anyone would remove the whole thing. I didn’t wanna mess with the parking sensors. Just doing it the easy way, I didn’t even have to disconnect the front assist from the VW symbol. I have like a foot of slack, so it just rested nicely on the foam packing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveEd83 (Jan 15, 2019)

*Bi Xenon vs LED*

To those who got the new LED setup lights, how do they compare with the previous HID setup??

Any noticeable differences?? 

Thank you all,

Cheers


----------



## patriot3g (Aug 1, 2015)

mattchow said:


> so which knob adjusts the low beam higher? seems like the two easier accessible adjustments dont do anything lol.


This had me confused too...horizontal to me is up and down...the “vertical” adjuster does the up and down.

It’s the white adjuster near the top of the low beam, takes a 5mm or 6mm socket. They go up and down fast. Left and right takes about 1500000 turns lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

patriot3g said:


> This had me confused too...horizontal to me is up and down...the “vertical” adjuster does the up and down.
> 
> It’s the white adjuster near the top of the low beam, takes a 5mm or 6mm socket. They go up and down fast. Left and right takes about 1500000 turns lol
> 
> ...


lol, you replied before I actually read a page back for instructions!


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

Jadams871 said:


> This is ridiculous. I scrapped the DeautoKey LED’s because the beam pattern sucked, but this worse
> I got the driver side where I want it, but the passenger side doesn’t move.
> 
> 
> ...


did you ever get this resolved? my passenger side light doesn't seem to want to adjust higher any more. I haven't taken off the rear cover to see if anything is disconnected though. the beam seems to adjust lower, but I seem to have maxed out the higher setting and it isn't higher than your photo.

for reference, my driver side adjusts really easily higher and lower.


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

mattchow said:


> did you ever get this resolved? my passenger side light doesn't seem to want to adjust higher any more. I haven't taken off the rear cover to see if anything is disconnected though. the beam seems to adjust lower, but I seem to have maxed out the higher setting and it isn't higher than your photo.
> 
> for reference, my driver side adjusts really easily higher and lower.


I did. It was damaged in shipping and Ed from BEC is sending me a new light as soon as they’re back in stock. I opened up the back and the adjuster is disconnected. It’s just a ball/socket type thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patriot3g (Aug 1, 2015)

Jadams871 said:


> I did. It was damaged in shipping and Ed from BEC is sending me a new light as soon as they’re back in stock. I opened up the back and the adjuster is disconnected. It’s just a ball/socket type thing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sucks it’s not a drivers side light, I just sent him one. Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

patriot3g said:


> Sucks it’s not a drivers side light, I just sent him one. Lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know, I have to wait until the end of the month now. They look so much better than stock. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robbery85 (Dec 10, 2016)

patriot3g said:


> This had me confused too...horizontal to me is up and down...the “vertical” adjuster does the up and down.
> 
> It’s the white adjuster near the top of the low beam, takes a 5mm or 6mm socket. They go up and down fast. Left and right takes about 1500000 turns lol
> 
> ...


Low beam vertical adjuster (white knob) can be moved up and down with a phillips screw driver. There's an opening on top of the white adjuster that you can put the screw driver in. No need for socket.


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

Jadams871 said:


> I did. It was damaged in shipping and Ed from BEC is sending me a new light as soon as they’re back in stock. I opened up the back and the adjuster is disconnected. It’s just a ball/socket type thing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


so even with the ball securely in the socket, the light didn't adjust?


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

robbery85 said:


> Low beam vertical adjuster (white knob) can be moved up and down with a phillips screw driver. There's an opening on top of the white adjuster that you can put the screw driver in. No need for socket.


I wouldn't jam a screw driver in the top of the opening on these headlights. im assuming you're speaking about the stock lights, in which case you're 100% correct.


----------



## robbery85 (Dec 10, 2016)

mattchow said:


> I wouldn't jam a screw driver in the top of the opening on these headlights. im assuming you're speaking about the stock lights, in which case you're 100% correct.


Nope, I'm talking about the BECs. Pretty sure that's how you're suppose to adjust them vertically. Requiring a socket wrench seems overkill. In any case, it worked for me. 

Go to 6:00 
https://youtu.be/OIow5YgdRro


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2010)

*Sept 17th Update*


We had a very hard time to get more lights in from our supplier for October. Logistics is pretty challenging right now, its basically get what we can, not what we want...

We are planning to have more here for November. So stay tuned.


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

dresdent said:


> I have these installed now and notice every little bump I see the lights "bounce" the internal housing isn't secured in place. Is this normal? Also check out my light pattern, should I adjust this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine do too. It’s almost annoying how much the one bounces. I tightened the sh$t out of them and they still bounce. I have no idea what the fix is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dresdent (Oct 18, 2019)

Jadams871 said:


> dresdent said:
> 
> 
> > I have these installed now and notice every little bump I see the lights "bounce" the internal housing isn't secured in place. Is this normal? Also check out my light pattern, should I adjust this?
> ...


If you reach in the headlight you can wiggle the headlight, that's what's causing the bounce. To fix it on mine I put in a large piece of foam that holds it in place. Putting the foam in between the back of the bulb socket and the cap


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

*foam*



dresdent said:


> If you reach in the headlight you can wiggle the headlight, that's what's causing the bounce. To fix it on mine I put in a large piece of foam that holds it in place. Putting the foam in between the back of the bulb socket and the cap


I may try that. Your foam hasnt made the lights overheat at all, has it? That would be my only concern.


----------



## Jmarks124 (Apr 28, 2020)

Leveling. So we’ve got horizontal and vertical adjusters using a 7mm socket. 
I can turn it a million times without any movement. What am I doing wrong? My headlights are too low. TIA


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2010)

Jadams871 said:


> Mine do too. It’s almost annoying how much the one bounces. I tightened the sh$t out of them and they still bounce. I have no idea what the fix is.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If it is really bouncy, remove the low beam cover, and feel if the whole projector is loose or not, let me know if it is. If it was damaged in shipping, we can try and warranty it.

Thanks,

Ed


----------



## patriot3g (Aug 1, 2015)

Jmarks124 said:


> Leveling. So we’ve got horizontal and vertical adjusters using a 7mm socket.
> I can turn it a million times without any movement. What am I doing wrong? My headlights are too low. TIA


The side to side adjusters on mine took about 8 million turns.

Up and down was pretty fast though, like half a turn raised it quite a bit. Probably broken  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2010)

*Oct 28th Update*

We plan to have the lights back up for preorder after Nov 10, just check on the website.

For delivery time, we are planning to have the lights here for shipping in early December.

www.becautoparts.com


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

So, even after receiving a replacement passenger side light, it still shakes uncontrollably. Anyone have this issue or any idea for a fix? I tried the foam in the back of the light housing. The housing is as tight as it can be. It’s the bulb assembly inside. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shortybdub (Oct 14, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> *Oct 28th Update*
> 
> We plan to have the lights back up for preorder after Nov 10, just check on the website.
> 
> ...


Ordered a set. I'm hoping for a big improvement over the halogens and think they will go well with the new Uro Tuning dynamic turn signals in the mirror housings. Will have to get a standard grill to match as the R-line one has a brushed silver strip that doesn't match or line up with the chrome/black trim on the lights.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2010)

*Nov 18th - Black Friday Sale until Dec 2nd. 

Sale Price $675 for a set, regular was $725!*

We have limited stock, so it is best to preorder.

For delivery time, we are planning to have the lights here for shipping in early December.

www.becautoparts.com


----------



## maotsetung2018 (Jun 2, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> *Nov 18th - Black Friday Sale until Dec 2nd.
> 
> Sale Price $675 for a set, regular was $725!*
> 
> ...


Hey Ed,
When are you going to have more of these lights in stock? I checked your site for a sale but out of stock.


----------



## Sobriquet (Mar 8, 2021)

D0va210 said:


> I have a set for sale for $600, was going to install them on my wife's Tiguan but we might be trading soon for a bigger SUV.


Did you ever sell these? If not, I’d be super interested since it doesn’t seem like BEC or BMP are going to stock them again. Let me know..


----------



## Drumm (Oct 27, 2019)

Sobriquet said:


> Did you ever sell these? If not, I’d be super interested since it doesn’t seem like BEC or BMP are going to stock them again. Let me know..


I got a used one in case you’re still looking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sobriquet (Mar 8, 2021)

Drumm said:


> I got a used one in case you’re still looking.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you have a pair or just one? What's the condition like? Definitely interested!


----------



## Drumm (Oct 27, 2019)

Sobriquet said:


> Do you have a pair or just one? What's the condition like? Definitely interested!


Haha.. used set. My bad. Used it for about a year. The low beam HID seems to be flickering in bumpy road but it could be just a lose wire. Never had a chance to look into it since I parted ways with the tig. Otherwise, the housing, high beam, turn signals and the turn assist light are in great condition. I have it listed in classifieds for $200 local pick up. But I’ll ship wherever at buyer’s cost. Lmk!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sobriquet (Mar 8, 2021)

Drumm said:


> Haha.. used set. My bad. Used it for about a year. The low beam HID seems to be flickering in bumpy road but it could be just a lose wire. Never had a chance to look into it since I parted ways with the tig. Otherwise, the housing, high beam, turn signals and the turn assist light are in great condition. I have it listed in classifieds for $200 local pick up. But I’ll ship wherever at buyer’s cost. Lmk!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’d gladly take them off your hands for that plus shipping! Are they the newer generation that’s plug and play? Also, these are the model that fit the 2021 Tiguan, correct?


----------



## Drumm (Oct 27, 2019)

Sobriquet said:


> I’d gladly take them off your hands for that plus shipping! Are they the newer generation that’s plug and play? Also, these are the model that fit the 2021 Tiguan, correct?


I’m not entirely sure but it came off the 2019 R-Line. Haven’t been keeping track of there were any changes since then. It is plug and play, same connection as the stock housing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 872slowgti (Dec 11, 2006)

Drumm said:


> I’m not entirely sure but it came off the 2019 R-Line. Haven’t been keeping track of there were any changes since then. It is plug and play, same connection as the stock housing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent you a pm.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sobriquet (Mar 8, 2021)

Drumm said:


> I’m not entirely sure but it came off the 2019 R-Line. Haven’t been keeping track of there were any changes since then. It is plug and play, same connection as the stock housing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Still interested in these. Can you get a shipping quote online and let me know?


----------



## Drumm (Oct 27, 2019)

Sobriquet said:


> Still interested in these. Can you get a shipping quote online and let me know?


Sold this morning. Thanks tho.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## otodd (Dec 5, 2007)

I've a 2018 Tiguan SEL Premium that has LED, and they're OK. I'm looking at buying a 2nd Tiguan non-Premium for the family, and then install BEC. 

I read in Consumer Reports that VW made a mid-year change to their LED headlamps. Does anyone know what VW changed? Did they change the housing, maybe the bulb or orientation, or even tweak some VAG coding? (Anyone with access to individual car unit build sheets that can see if post June build VIN have a different replacement part # for the housings?)

_"Models built Models built after June 2019 and equipped with LED headlights with the Adaptive Front-lighting System (AFS) and High Beam Control (Light Assist)—both standard on SEL Premium and SEL Premium R-Line trims—earn a good headlight rating."_

_2019 Volkswagen Tiguan earns TOP SAFETY PICK+ Rating From the Insurance Institute for Highway Safety_
_Oct 28, 2019 Tiguan joins GTI on 2019 IIHS TOP SAFETY PICK list_
_Herndon, VA — Volkswagen of America, Inc. today announced that the 2019 Tiguan earned a TOP SAFETY PICK+ rating by the Insurance Institute for Highway Safety (IIHS) when equipped with LED headlights with the Adaptive Front-lighting System (AFS) and High Beam Control (Light Assist) as well as available Forward Collision Warning and Autonomous Emergency Braking with Pedestrian Monitoring (Front Assist)._

Does anyone have an opinion on how BEC replacement modules w LED might compare to the "revised 2019 June+" lighting?


----------



## otodd (Dec 5, 2007)

otodd said:


> I've a 2018 Tiguan SEL Premium that has LED, and they're OK. I'm looking at buying a 2nd Tiguan non-Premium for the family, and then install BEC.
> 
> I read in Consumer Reports that VW made a mid-year change to their LED headlamps. Does anyone know what VW changed? Did they change the housing, maybe the bulb or orientation, or even tweak some VAG coding? (Anyone with access to individual car unit build sheets that can see if post June build VIN have a different replacement part # for the housings?)
> 
> ...


Does anyone know how the BEC compare with the 2018 SEL Premium LED lights?


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

otodd said:


> Does anyone know how the BEC compare with the 2018 SEL Premium LED lights?


I am not sure what exactly you want to compare but I'll just give you my take on it

BEC headlights:
An aftermarket headlight which replicates shape of OEM headlight. It uses aftermarket lighting, either and HID kit or LED bulbs.
This is an aftermarket headlight made in China. It does not go through any IHSS testing or anything like that. Does it have better light as a factory halogen headlight and bulb?
YES . How do we know? Just look at it. Brighter output and nice cut off line so it does not blind other drivers. Thats it

OEM Led headlights:
Developed and designed by an OE company specifically for VW. They must meet local laws and regulations. 100 % integrates into your cars electronic (AFS support, automatic high beam etc).
They go through IHSS testing you pointed out earlier so you can compare apples to apples year to year. Companies spend millions of dollars to develop a product. So yes, 99% of time it will be superior to an aftermarket option

I dont think anyone ever did a study and compared BEC headlights with pre 2019 OEM LED and 2019+ OEM LED. All that people with halogen headlight care about is... Does it look better that OEM halogen? Does it output better light than my halogen? yes yes, let me buy it.

I guess my question for you is.... What is your goal with your original question? Trying to decide if to buy a Tiguan with OEM LED headlights? Or buy a Tiguan with halogen headlights and upgrade to an aftermarket?


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

OEMplusCC said:


> I am not sure what exactly you want to compare but I'll just give you my take on it
> 
> BEC headlights:
> An aftermarket headlight which replicates shape of OEM headlight. It uses aftermarket lighting, either and HID kit or LED bulbs.
> ...


This^ 

BEC’s perform really well for what they are, but no auto leveling or AFS (obviously). 

If you’re even remotely considering an SEL-Premium with factory LEDs, or getting lower trim and going BEC - go with SEL-Premium with factory LEDs. 

BEC are great, don’t get me wrong. But not comparable to OEM LED adaptive lights. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## otodd (Dec 5, 2007)

D3Audi said:


> This^
> 
> BEC’s perform really well for what they are, but no auto leveling or AFS (obviously).
> 
> ...


Thanks OEM and D3. I was considering going with a lower trim and upgrading to BEC because some of the lower level trims seem more competitively priced than the Premiums I've been seeing. 

And the second part of the question, not clearly asked, is what is different on the late 2019 Premiums vs. the 2018 and early 2019 Premiums? A new improved enclosure? I'll find VIN sample for each and see if VW part numbers are different. If not, maybe its a bulb and/or VAG programming difference.


----------



## haunted reality (Apr 18, 2001)

otodd said:


> Thanks OEM and D3. I was considering going with a lower trim and upgrading to BEC because some of the lower level trims seem more competitively priced than the Premiums I've been seeing.
> 
> And the second part of the question, not clearly asked, is what is different on the late 2019 Premiums vs. the 2018 and early 2019 Premiums? A new improved enclosure? I'll find VIN sample for each and see if VW part numbers are different. If not, maybe its a bulb and/or VAG programming difference.


That’s what I did, got a SE and upgraded to BEC lights. They are great especially compared to stock halogens. We just picked up an Atlas SE with Tech and the lights are way better, but they are OEM IQ lights. It is difficult to compare the two. I will say I am satisfied with the BEC lights in my Tiguan. I didn’t care much for the other options and the difference between SE and SEL-P is huge, not worth the extra money for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## otodd (Dec 5, 2007)

haunted reality said:


> That’s what I did, got a SE and upgraded to BEC lights. They are great especially compared to stock halogens. We just picked up an Atlas SE with Tech and the lights are way better, but they are OEM IQ lights. It is difficult to compare the two. I will say I am satisfied with the BEC lights in my Tiguan. I didn’t care much for the other options and the difference between SE and SEL-P is huge, not worth the extra money for me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This helps. Thanks!


----------



## JOSHFL420 (Mar 17, 2003)

anyone have any used ones for sale? Or know what the harness part number is? BEC has shut down his site it seem,s


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

JOSHFL420 said:


> anyone have any used ones for sale? Or know what the harness part number is? BEC has shut down his site it seem,s


They have this.

US $680.00 20%OFF | 2 PCS Car Parts Goods For VW Tiguan L 2017 2018 Head lamp LED lens Headlight LED Dual Projector DRL Dynamic Signal








680.0US $ 20% OFF|2 Pcs Car Parts Goods For Vw Tiguan L 2017 2018 Head Lamp Led Lens Headlight Led Dual Projector Drl Dynamic Signal - Car Light Assembly - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## petie23 (Aug 8, 2021)

TablaRasa said:


> They have this.
> 
> US $680.00 20%OFF | 2 PCS Car Parts Goods For VW Tiguan L 2017 2018 Head lamp LED lens Headlight LED Dual Projector DRL Dynamic Signal
> 
> ...


Anyone know if anyone has purchased and or installed these?

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## brew_daugus (Jan 23, 2012)

Anyone have the BEC install instructions? Just picked up a second hand set and there’s not many helpful resources floating around for bumper removal and light replacement


----------



## SpoolPls (Dec 1, 2014)

brew_daugus said:


> Anyone have the BEC install instructions? Just picked up a second hand set and there’s not many helpful resources floating around for bumper removal and light replacement


I installed a set about a year ago and might be able to find the paper instructions later, but I'm not certain where they are as I've moved since the install. I did take a picture and save one of the pages of the BEC instructions, but it only shows how to adjust the high/low beams; I can share that page with you if you'd like, but the paper did get some VW bodily fluids spilled on it before I took the picture.

I remember going to YouTube not only for the bumper removal, but also for the headlight install; I believe there were 2-3 videos out at the time that were quite helpful - not sure if you've searched YouTube yet. Even though the videos I found weren't on R-Line Tiguans, I recall the process being identical except there may have been one extra screw around the fender for each side of the bumper.

Might be a long shot but you might try emailing Ed, though it appears the business has shutdown recently - [email protected].


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

SpoolPls said:


> I installed a set about a year ago and might be able to find the paper instructions later, but I'm not certain where they are as I've moved since the install. I did take a picture and save one of the pages of the BEC instructions, but it only shows how to adjust the high/low beams; I can share that page with you if you'd like, but the paper did get some VW bodily fluids spilled on it before I took the picture.
> 
> I remember going to YouTube not only for the bumper removal, but also for the headlight install; I believe there were 2-3 videos out at the time that were quite helpful - not sure if you've searched YouTube yet. Even though the videos I found weren't on R-Line Tiguans, I recall the process being identical except there may have been one extra screw around the fender for each side of the bumper.
> 
> Might be a long shot but you might try emailing Ed, though it appears the business has shutdown recently - [email protected].


hi, I lowered my car and I need to adjust my BEC headlights, but can’t for the life of me figure it out. Do you have the paper that shows how to adjust the low beams?


----------



## routan2010se (Jun 17, 2013)

Now that BEC is out of business, is there anyone willing to sell a harness, or share the pinouts? What about coding and leveling directions?


----------

